# This trainer beats her horses as she's riding them



## tinyliny

Heelsdown, there is another thread about this lady. apparently lots of folks think she deserves some kind of censoring or something.

I had to remove the link to Facebook you posted, as they are not allowed here.


----------



## Heelsdown

I'm sorry I didn't realize links aren't allowed. The link didn't work anyway so I was going to remove it.

I didn't realize there was another post about her. ooops, sorry. I always try to search for a topic before I post but I didn't see anything on her.
Guess I was too upset.

Do you know which topic the thread about her is in?


----------



## WSArabians

Here it is:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/farida-khan-150460/


----------



## tinyliny

It's ok for you to start another thread about her. totally. I just wanted to let you know that another one exhists so you can check out what has been said so far.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/farida-khan-150460/


----------



## Heelsdown

Thank you WS Arabians and Tinyliny!

I went and googled her name and found lots stuff including both of these threads. 
I'm so relieved others have heard of her. So apparently it's a type of sick fetish thing. Ugh I swear just when you think you've seen and heard of all the evil in the world, you hear something new.


----------



## WSArabians

Heelsdown said:


> Thank you WS Arabians and Tinyliny!
> 
> I went and googled her name and found lots stuff including both of these threads.
> I'm so relieved others have heard of her. So apparently it's a type of sick fetish thing. Ugh I swear just when you think you've seen and heard of all the evil in the world, you hear something new.


It's horrible. The amount of neglect and abuse I've seen in the last six months alone is horrifying. :-(


----------



## brittabam

I watched the video. What in the heck is she trying to accomplish?


----------



## Heelsdown

Brittabam after reading that other thread it appears that it's a type of fetish video. Apparently some sick freaks get off on watching her beat the horse. She had some other videos on you tube labeled "sexy riding" or "fetish riding" but they were pulled down. 
In that other thread they mention that there are many videos like this. Some are women riding shetland ponies and whipping them. So this is a type of s&m fetish. 
That's what I mean. Just when you think you've heard of every sick and horrible thing.
My heart breaks for those poor animals. Ugh. Such horrible people in this world. But there are such good people too. Seeing the way everyone has rallied together to try to stop it or at least bring awareness to it gives me hope. In that other thread there's two different Facebook pages you can "like" and a petition to sign. I did both and feel a little better. 

I need to hug a horse right now.


----------



## Poneigh

ugh I have heard about her, she is insane and abusive! It is disgusting that she has a following. What is wrong with people?


----------



## Oldhorselady

Unfortunatly, there are many out there. A good friend of mine just brought her horse back two weeks early from a trainer. The horse was there for six weeks. He was highly recommended. He wouldn't return phone calls to my friend with progress etc. He would post on FB how he was in the mountains skiing...so who was training the horse? She went to visit two weeks early....she was shown her horse running in a roundpen bucking for what seemed like a long period of time. She told the trainer specifically that she wanted the horse rode out on trails to gain her confidence out of the arena. She was already trained in the arena and did very well. The trainer told my friend that the horse was too dangerous and that he didn't like her when she first got there, and didn't like her then either. He then went into a conversation about his having an affair with the girl who referred my friend to this trainer in the first place. This girl that referred her to him was 20 years younger, in her twenties.

I went to visit my friend over the weekend to see this 'crazy' horse. She was wanting to see my opinion since the trainer told her these things about her horse being no good etc. She was very discouraged and listed her for sale. When I worked with the horse she was such a wonderful mare. At first, she was very unsure and buddy sour. She wouldn't focus on me in the roundpen at all. It only took about 5-10 mins. Then I could see that she had some moments where she was frantic with certain things that I asked....but only after a couple attempts where she received positive encouragement, she totally opened up. She was receptive to anything I asked of her. You could see the 'try' in her even if she was confused. It almost seemed like she enjoyed being a part of figuring out a puzzle.

My girlfriend mentioned her being so barn sour that if she took her down the driveway 100 feet, she would go insane and was walking all over her and trying to rear. I attempted going down the driveway only after working with her in the roundpen for a half hour. I was so convinced that this mare was not a monster, that I just put the lariat around her neck with no leadline on her halter at all. We walked down the driveway to the end and a part way down the street. She was fine. Listened to everything I told her. I could be very light with my cues. My girlfriend arrived a short time later. After I exclaimed how wonderful her horse was, she really wanted to see for herself. We walked the horse down the drive, down the street and about a half mile around some farmland....all the way home. No problem, just with the lariat around her neck.

So, she just paid this trainer $1700 and got back a horse that was obviously man-handled....(no disrepect to the fellows).... It is so discouraging to horse owners and legitimate horse trainers.


----------



## BornToRun

After watching the youtube video of her kicking and whipping the one horse that was covered in sweat, I thought I was going to be sick. It is appalling to think that there are people out there who get off on this kind of thing. If you go through her feed there are many similar videos to hers that other people have uploaded. I reported all of her photos and videos on facebook, but they just came back saying that "it didn't violate their community standard" which I also found to be quite appalling, seeing as how quick youtube is to put an end to any video promoting animal abuse. 

Farida Khan is, unfortunately, not the only "trainer" who does this. When I got my mare, who is an otsb, it was evident that she was also treated poorly. I have my suspicions of who the person could be, however, virtually, it could have been any one of the people she had come in contact with before me. Two years later, and she is still a little malcontent with facial contact.


----------



## Saddlebag

I received a letter about 10 yrs ago from a friend in Kentucky who had horses. She expressed concern over her neighbor's treatment of her horse. The gal was 18 and she seemed to think the best way to show off was to be cruel to the horse with whipping and spurring. Several months later I received another letter, the girl was dead. She had the horse on the cement driveway and a battle started and the horse went up and over. The girl was killed instantly, the horse was fine. My friend wound up with the horse. Two months of rehab and he was a beautiful mount.


----------



## brittabam

Saddle bags what a bittersweet story. All of these stories break my heart that someone could treat something so majestic with such cruelty.


----------



## shellybean

I couldn't watch more than 15 seconds of that video. Made me sick.


----------



## dashygirl

Can this be reported to a local SPCA or something?


----------

